# Dicsőséged elborítja majd a szégyened.



## Tina55

Sziasztok!

Az ilyen típusú mondatokban szerintetek is hibának minősül a tárgyrag elhagyása?

"Dicsőséged elborítja majd a szégyened." (Ószövetség, Hab 2,16)

Mivel a magyarban nincs kötött szórend, így nehéz megállapítani, melyik az alany.
A dicsőség borítja el a szégyent, vagy a szégyen a dicsőséget? A szövegkörnyezet alapján inkább a második változat, de a mondat ezt önmagában nem adja vissza.
A birtokos személyjelek után E/1-ben és E/2-ben gyakran elhagyjuk a tárgyragot. Pl. Megmosom a kezem./Megmosom a kezeme*t*. -> Mindkét változat helyes és érthető.
De mi van olyan esetben, ha két birtokos személyjellel ellátott szó áll a mondatban? Mivel lehet egyértelművé tenni, hogy melyik az alany és melyik a tárgy?


----------



## Zsanna

Húha, jó példa!
Szerintem ennek a fogalmazásnak akkor van jogosultsága, ha a) a sorrend mindegy b) a logikusan kikövetkeztethető megoldás az igazi.
Az a) variációt is el lehet képzelni, bár a Bibliában elég nehéz...

A szövegösszefüggés azonban biztosan segít a kétes esetekben.

Károli elkerüli a kétértelműséget: "... és gyalázat borítja el dicsőségedet." 
Bár a lényeg szerintem világos az adott szövegkörnyezetben, tehát a példádban látható alak is jó.


----------



## tomtombp

Ez tényleg jó példa. Itt kittenném a tárgyragot.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Itt kittenném a tárgyragot.


Én is kitenném (egy _t_-vel, bocs ). Sőt, az az érzésem, hogy mifelénk kevésbé jellemző a tárgyrag elhagyása mint általában a közmagyarban (kivéve az _engem_, _téged_ szavakat).  Én magam is spontán inkább úgy mondom, hogy_ felveszem a kabátomat, megeszem a vacsorámat,_ stb.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Én is kitenném (egy _t_-vel, bocs ).



Oops, bocs. Annyira a tárgyrag "t"-jére koncentráltam, hogy kitettem oda is.



francisgranada said:


> Sőt, az az érzésem, hogy mifelénk kevésbé jellemző a tárgyrag elhagyása mint általában a közmagyarban (kivéve az _engem_, _téged_ szavakat).  Én magam is spontán inkább úgy mondom, hogy_ felveszem a kabátomat, megeszem a vacsorámat,_ stb.



Én is kiteszem. Pl "Hoznál fagylalt?" Na jó, nem idétlenkedek, inkább nem is mondok több példát. Bocs...


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ...Pl "Hoznál fagylalt?" Na jó, nem idétlenkedek ...




Nyelvészeti szempontból nem is nagyon idétlenkedés, mert ilyen jelenség létezik, éspedig _hiperkorrekció_nak hívják.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Nyelvészeti szempontból nem is nagyon idétlenkedés, mert ilyen jelenség létezik, éspedig _hiperkorrekció_nak hívják.



Hehehe, jó tudni. Az elnevezés elég logikus.


----------



## franknagy

Ha az alany személye az állítmányból világos, akkor a tárgyrag _beszédben_ elmaradhat.
_Megeszem a kalapom (ha átmész a vizsgán).
Fogd be pofád!
Nyald ki a seggem!_


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> _Fogd be pofád!
> Nyald ki a seggem!_


Bár anyanyelvi beszélőknek nyilvánvaló, de a biztonság kedvéért érdemes lett volna a  mondatok elé tenni, hogy nyilvánvaló legyen: ez vulgárisnak számít.

De visszatérve az eredeti kérdésre, amikor két birtokos szem. ragos szó van a mondatban, mint az eredeti példában is, szerintem az anyanyelvi beszélő ösztönösen érzi, hogy mikor kell föltétlen a tárgyrag. 
Valószínűleg ott van a baj, hogy az "elborítja" ige már nem jelzi nekünk eléggé világosan, hogy csakis valami negatív dolog lehet az alany. Pedig, ha belegondolunk, az logikusabb is lenne, mint a pozitív "dicsőség". Emiatt gondolok arra, hogy az ige is segíthet ilyen esetekben. 
Tina, milyen régi ez az idézett fordítás, tudod véletlenül?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Tina, milyen régi ez az idézett fordítás, tudod véletlenül?


Nem vagyok Tina  és nem tudom a választ, de helyénvaló a kérdés. Véleményem szerint lehet stílus/elegancia/divat kérdése is, ami egy bizonyos korra jellemző. Például - szerintem - manapság az _engemet_, _tégedet _szavak nem "elegánsak", viszont a _kalapomat_, _pofádat_, stb. alakokkal nincs semmi baj.

Vagyis, Franknagy példáiban a tárgyrag nélküli alakok talán azért preferáltak, mert így rövidebb, "frappánsabb" maga a mondat (vagy kifejezés). A múltban (egy bizonyos korszakban)  viszont lehet, hogy a birtokos személyjel (E1, E2) + tárgyrag általános használatát "közönségesnek" vagy "népiesnek" tartották.

(Ez csak egy gondolat/vélemény ...)


----------



## Tina55

Zsanna said:


> Tina, milyen régi ez az idézett fordítás, tudod véletlenül?



Az előszó szerint ez a fordítás az "ezeréves magyar kereszténység jubileumi ünnepségére" készült el. A keltezés: 1973. Szt. Pál megtérésének ünnepén.
A pécsi püspök ezt az "új, jegyzetekkel is ellátott fordítás"-t már 1972.12.2-án jóváhagyta, és engedélyezte a kinyomtatását.



francisgranada said:


> A múltban (egy bizonyos korszakban) viszont lehet, hogy a birtokos személyjel (E1, E2) + tárgyrag általános használatát "közönségesnek" vagy "népiesnek" tartották.



Elképzelhető, bár nincsenek adataim a múlt század végi nyelvhasználatról. Ezidáig nem találtam több ilyen példát a Szentírásban, de majd próbálok keresni olyan szavakat, amelyekben együtt szerepel a birtokos személyjel és a tárgyrag.


----------



## franknagy

tomtombp said:


> Hehehe, jó tudni. Az elnevezés elég logikus.


Ismertem a *"hiperkorrekció"* kifejezést. Gondolom, nemcsak a magyarban működik. A végtelenségig lehet fokozni: *"aztatat"*.


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> N Franknagy példáiban a tárgyrag nélküli alakok talán azért preferáltak, mert így rövidebb, "frappánsabb"
> 
> (Ez csak egy gondolat/vélemény ...)



Jól megfogalmaztad: frappánsabb. Valakit melegebb éghajlatra elküldeni frappánsan kell.


----------



## Tina55

franknagy said:


> Ha az alany személye az állítmányból világos, akkor a tárgyrag _beszédben_ elmaradhat.
> _Fogd be pofád!
> Nyald ki a seggem!_



Mondhatom, szép kis példák. Az ilyen vulgáris szóhasználatban, főleg írásban nem csak a tárgyragot szokták elhagyni, hanem egész szótagokat. Így lett például a  _Nyald ki a seggem! _rövidítése a_  nyazsgem. _



francisgranada said:


> Véleményem szerint lehet stílus/elegancia/divat kérdése is, ami egy bizonyos korra jellemző.



Visszatérve az előző hozzászólásomhoz, nem kellett sokat kutakodnom, hogy birtokos személyjellel és tárgyraggal ellátott szavakat találjak. Elég csak végigfutni a Tízparancsolatot. A teljesség igénye nélkül néhány példa:
- megtartják parancsaimat
- végezd minden munkádat
- tiszteld apádat és anyádat
Tehát, véleményem szerint nem beszélhetünk a fordítás korára jellemző divatirányzatról. Igaz, nem egy ember fordította az összes bibliai könyvet, de jelen esetben szerintem akkor is csak az adott fordító preferenciájáról lehet szó, és nem általános nyelvi jelenségről.


----------



## Zsanna

Tina55 said:


> ... Tehát, véleményem szerint nem beszélhetünk a fordítás korára jellemző divatirányzatról. Igaz, nem egy ember fordította az összes bibliai könyvet, de jelen esetben szerintem akkor is csak az adott fordító preferenciájáról lehet szó, és nem általános nyelvi jelenségről.


 Nem tudom, Tina, de szerintem igazad van abban, hogy a fordító preferenciái biztos kiütköznek egy fordításon. Ez a tárgyragelhagyás is inkább stilisztikai kérdés, viszont az meg kapcsolatban állhat valamilyen adott nyelvi divattal. 
Őszintén szólva arra tippeltem, hogy a fordítás még újabb, mert emlékszem, hogy valamikor 2005 és 10 között merült fel fordító ismerősökkel, hogy volt egy ilyen nyelvi divat - bár igazából nem mondták hogy mikortól eredt (én meg akkor már régóta nem éltem itthon, hogy tudjam/tapasztaljam).


----------

